# Portal (the death metal band, now with actual riffs!)



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 29, 2009)

That was a triumph.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 29, 2009)

Fantastic band and one of the few pushing death metal forward. Wish they'd play live more often, dorky costumes or no dorky costumes


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 29, 2009)

did Mushroomhead and the villains from Power Rangers have babies?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought this was about Paul Masvidal's band after the first incarnation of Cynic...


----------



## Pauly (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting, like Blut Aus Nord do death metal minus the fretless and with added zipping round the fretboard. I like the clock head outfit.


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, that's some brutal stuff. Do they have a bassist though? They could use one! 



ZeroSignal said:


> I thought this was about Paul Masvidal's band after the first incarnation of Cynic...



Same here.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 29, 2009)

There's also a really good prog rock band from Edmonton called Portal.


----------



## abysmalrites (Jul 29, 2009)

Portal is playing MDF next year.


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2009)

Forgot about these guys. 

Their guitar player was a member here at one time, but I haven't seen him in years.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jul 29, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> That was a triumph.



I see what you did there


----------



## Meldville (Jul 29, 2009)

JoryGriffin said:


> I see what you did there



Me too, and I'm making a note here: huge success.


----------



## Survival101 (Jul 29, 2009)

I wasn't sure what I was listening to or watching at first... but I have deemed it true and declare it to be composed of win. 
They seem like death metal played during the worst nightmare/hallucination of any man's life. 
So many albums to buy....damn you college and your fees!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 29, 2009)

THIS PORTAL IS FALSE!


----------



## JoryGriffin (Jul 29, 2009)

Meldville said:


> Me too, and I'm making a note here: huge success.



IT'S HARD TO OVERSTATE MY SATISFACTION

(best game ever)


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about Origin. LOL

Oddly enough, both bands need to clean up their steaming pile of messy shit tone. BADLY. You know they're playing some really interesting stuff, but their tone just shits all over it. They may as well wank around randomly, cuz it'll sound the same.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 29, 2009)

I suddenly have a craving for cake.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought this was going to be about the song "Portal" by Origin.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 29, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I suddenly have a craving for cake.



Now you're thinking with portals.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 29, 2009)

Survival101 said:


> They seem like death metal played during the worst nightmare/hallucination of any man's life.



Good description! It's refreshing to hear some death metal where more thought is put into the music than the band name.


----------



## Andii (Jul 29, 2009)

He looks like a coo coo clock.


----------



## elrrek (Jul 29, 2009)

GAH!

I posted about this band last year and no-one gave a phuk!!!!

Amazing band, so many layers to get into, musically, visually, conceptually, fantastic stuuf, I love them.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jul 29, 2009)

hate to say it, i don't like it. it's too complicated, as if they're trying TOO hard, you know?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 30, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> That was a triumph.


Do not touch the floor during this exercise, you will receive an infraction on your record, followed by death.

I love the vocalists uh... mask(?).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 30, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I thought this was going to be about Origin. LOL
> 
> Oddly enough, both bands need to clean up their steaming pile of messy shit tone. BADLY. You know they're playing some really interesting stuff, but their tone just shits all over it. They may as well wank around randomly, cuz it'll sound the same.



Origin's tone on Antithesis was pretty listenable and clear I though


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jul 30, 2009)

This is the best song ever.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 30, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I thought this was going to be about Origin. LOL
> 
> Oddly enough, both bands need to clean up their steaming pile of messy shit tone. BADLY. You know they're playing some really interesting stuff, but their tone just shits all over it. They may as well wank around randomly, cuz it'll sound the same.


The Antithesis tone is good.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 30, 2009)

Next person who posts about the video game gets banned and their account launched into the sun


----------



## Pauly (Jul 30, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1599934 said:


> I love the vocalists uh... mask(?).



He has a grandfather clock head, as you do.


----------



## sami (Jul 30, 2009)

ring ring ring ring ring ring ring Glumurphonel!


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## DDDorian (Aug 31, 2009)

Just bumping this to let you know that Portal have announced their upcoming album _Swarth_ will be released on October 20 and have released a new song called "Larvae" for download (click here). Most of you guys will be glad to know that this song has some actual riffs in it

EDOT: oh, and I think there's some eight-string stuff on there too.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 31, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Just bumping this to let you know that Portal have announced their upcoming album _Swarth_ will be released on October 20 and have released a new song called "Larvae" for download (click here). Most of you guys will be glad to know that this song has some actual riffs in it
> 
> EDOT: oh, and I think there's some eight-string stuff on there too.



Fuck yes, I'm only like 30 seconds and I can't wait for this. And I'm pretty sure I can hear the 8


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 31, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> did Mushroomhead and the villains from Power Rangers have babies?


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep, sounds like Portal. 

Better than their other recordings, but I still think they'd benefit from a better mix. There's far 'noisier' bands out there, that have a more coherent sound.


----------



## buzzsaw (Aug 31, 2009)

mix is a bit cleaner than their previous stuff, as are the riffs. I love the new track and can't wait for Swarth. I know both Aphotic and Illogium are using 8 strings on this album.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I think this is certainly a case where being too grim can work against you. Sometimes it works because all the instruments combine to create something you can still understand aurally, where as with Portal it's a bit annoying because there's all sorts of weird stuff going on and you can't quite pick it apart. If Blut Aus Nord can do it with fretless guitars and atonal, uber-dissonent riffage I'm sure these guys can.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 31, 2009)

Portal are amazing as far as I'm concerned. So much more interesting than the vast majority of "death" and "metal" bands. The clocks, outfits and visage is interesting but the music itself is the true icing on the cake, bonkers.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm downloading Larvae right now, this is gonna be sweet!!


----------



## groph (Sep 3, 2009)

THAT SHIT IS CRAZY


----------



## Pauly (Sep 28, 2009)

Some thoughtful chap has put up the whole Seepia album. Glumurphonel is much easier to pick apart than in that live vid. Definite thumbs up when you listen to the whole album as one piece, really creepy and intense.

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=70C2E3A57CC93BB1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL

He's put it up back to front though, the plonk, so it starts out with the last track and finishes with the first.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 28, 2009)

That's entirely within the ethos of Portal though, excellent work I'd say.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 28, 2009)

I love that promo shot of them he used too, it's weird as fuck. The singer has good choice in headwear haha.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 30, 2009)

Youtube link to new song, probably the one posted earlier in the thread:


OH SHIT SON! I didn't realise one of the guitarists had an account here: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Illogium he hasn't posted for 3 years though, wonder if we can lure him back somehow.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 1, 2009)

^ "I'm not worthy!! I'm not worthy!! I'm not worthy!! I'm not worthy!! I'm not worthy!!"
Commence with the luring.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 1, 2009)

Pauly said:


> OH SHIT SON! I didn't realise one of the guitarists had an account here: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: Illogium he hasn't posted for 3 years though, wonder if we can lure him back somehow.



He pretty much came to buy and sell some shit and then left. I was thinking of approaching the Portal guys for an interview but a) I have a ton on my plate already and b) I don't know that we have enough cred for them to bother


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2009)

ring ring ring ring ring ring ring Glumurphonel!


----------



## elrrek (Oct 1, 2009)

The guys from Portal have always replied to any message I've sent them. I don't think they are particularly bothered about "cred" or any silliness like "how GRIMM, KVLT und TRVE art thou?", they are probably just busy with life outside of Portal. I don't expect being in a Cthuhlu and horror (illogium) themed death metal band pays the bills much.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 1, 2009)

^^You're talking about a band that broke up when their album was reviewed on Blabbermouth Granted, they reformed minus the members that cared, but still...


----------



## Illogium (Oct 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> ^^You're talking about a band that broke up when their album was reviewed on Blabbermouth Granted, they reformed minus the members that cared, but still...



We split up? I never got the memo.
Been an original member since 1994, others have come and gone.
Also, I've never sold anything on this site, or even tried to...


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 1, 2009)

That's what I was told at the time (a bit before _Lurker At The Threshold_) and I found it pretty easy to believe but I don't mind being put in my place about that one. My apologies. Maybe you bought something then? I remember a Warlock or something with the back horns sawed off is all.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 1, 2009)

Think he bought that Ironbird 7 you can see him play on the Glumurphonel vid at the start of the thread. 

Welcome (back) sir. In the space of a week I went from being on the fence to true convert, just took a bit of time for it all to click.


----------



## Illogium (Oct 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> That's what I was told at the time (a bit before _Lurker At The Threshold_) and I found it pretty easy to believe but I don't mind being put in my place about that one. My apologies. Maybe you bought something then? I remember a Warlock or something with the back horns sawed off is all.



That's fine, it's not like we make any press releases regarding who's in the band and who is removed. 
The Curator, Aphotic and I are the main songwriters (if you can call it that), ultimately we decide who will play drums or bass on any given recording.
I bought a custom 7 string Ironbird off a guy who was trying to sell it on here, but I already had him as a contact elsewhere, I made a post about it on his thread because I was excited. 



Pauly said:


> Think he bought that Ironbird 7 you can see him play on the Glumurphonel vid at the start of the thread.
> 
> Welcome (back) sir. In the space of a week I went from being on the fence to true convert, just took a bit of time for it all to click.



Great, it's unconventional stuff but Death Metal at the core, if people like it or dislike it is fine by us.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 1, 2009)

Understandable. Right, well once Swarth comes out methinks I shall purchase all three Portal albums in one fell swoop, supporting your artistic vision and all that. I also added the band on facebook and myspaz too.

Feel free to indulge in a little browsing here, I'm sure you'd appreciate some of the more offensive looking guitars that have either been completed or at works in progress, such as TimSE's newest build or the Roter's people have ordered. It is a terrible time-waster though!


----------



## Illogium (Oct 1, 2009)

I prefer our recordings on vinyl to be honest.
Swarth was entirely played on 8 string guitars tuned in F flat, although the low end is not overused.

I lurk around on here from time to time, whenever I want to learn about guitars, amps, pick ups etc. It's the first place I look actually.
Not much of a community poster/dweller though.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 1, 2009)

Nasty. What 8 string did you use personally? I saw the other guy had an ESP in the Glumurphonel vid, looked like the Carpenter SC608 LTD judging from the inlays. 

I tend to post sporadically and mostly just gawp at things I either can't afford or can't play (southpaw) but yeah, this place is a goldmine. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions and I look forward to listening to Swarth.


----------



## Seebu (Oct 1, 2009)

Does anyone have a clue where I could buy Portal CDs?


----------



## Illogium (Oct 1, 2009)

From us for $20 Ausd *POSTAGE PAID*
Paypal - [email protected]

Now I am trying to sell shit haha



Pauly said:


> Nasty. What 8 string did you use personally? I saw the other guy had an ESP in the Glumurphonel vid, looked like the Carpenter SC608 LTD judging from the inlays.
> 
> I tend to post sporadically and mostly just gawp at things I either can't afford or can't play (southpaw) but yeah, this place is a goldmine. Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions and I look forward to listening to Swarth.




Aphotic uses the Ltd SC608B and I'm using an Ibanez RG2228
I bought a Cherry Black Schecter Hellraiser 8 string for the USA shows.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm sorry but this is fucking shite..


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh shit, we actually have a member here on the boards? Badass.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 1, 2009)

Chris!

Hials! I hope that Ironbird is serving you well! I really miss it but it is with it's true owner now!

I can't wait for the new disc! and I hope to hell I get to witness the band live someday soon!

Cheers!

C


----------



## Cynic (Oct 1, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 1, 2009)

Damn, was that one of those Steph model 7's from ESP? Shit looked gigantic.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 2, 2009)

TheMasterplan said:


> Damn, was that one of those Steph model 8's from ESP? Shit looked gigantic.



Fixed. Yeah the neck looks enormous on the ESPs, not sure what the width is compared to the other production 8's out there but they sure look wide.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 3, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Fixed. Yeah the neck looks enormous on the ESPs, not sure what the width is compared to the other production 8's out there but they sure look wide.



Oh wow. Yeah that makes sense. I've only ever played the RG2228 and though it looks "appropriate" for an 8 I didn't have a whole lot of trouble playing it. I wonder if it's as big as it looks or some kind of visual effect from the lighting/size of the guy playing it. It looks very nice - I'd like to try it actually.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not sure that I heard an actual riff.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 3, 2009)

There are riffs in there, but it's more about all the instruments creating textures which combine to create an overall sound, a feeling. There are a few moments on Seepia where they do play something resembling traditional riffs and it sort of works against them because it detracts from the vibe by sounding familiar and normal. With the songs on Outre they cut that out and as a result it sounds far weirder and suits their vision better. I like listening to challenging stuff though!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 5, 2009)

I love these guys! There vocalist has such a unique growl


----------



## x178x (Oct 10, 2009)

elrrek said:


> GAH!
> 
> I posted about this band last year and no-one gave a phuk!!!!
> 
> Amazing band, so many layers to get into, musically, visually, conceptually, fantastic stuuf, I love them.



Yeah... I've been an extremely dedicated fan of these guys for quite a few years now. I posted about them about exactly 2 years ago, and for the most part nobody gave a fuck.

I've always been baffled by the rate that people seem to not give a fuck about these guys. I've tried to show them to so many people, all of which haven't been the slightest bit interested and have resumed listening to their empty and synthetic Technical Death Metal favorites. Not to mention everywhere I look online these guys seem to simply be met with "Oh, like the game lololololololololololol!!!" or "Oh, it's not Origin? You've lost my interest." and the occasional "it's pretty cool".

Personally, these guys are my favorite band. They're the most innovative, grim and unique band I've found in my years of carefully sifting through bullshit in the Extreme Metal scene, and they're more than a breath of fresh air in the midst of these armies of worthless synthetic production-ridden "Hey! Look at us! Look at how technical we are!!" Death Metal clones that have spawned over the years. These guys are proof that this once wonderful genre is not completely dead.

Do me a favor and pick up a copy of Seepia. Listen to it carefully on headphones, read the lyrics and repeat several times, and then do it more. The more you listen to this album the more you realize what's going on, and the more the music starts to piece together and sound absolutely amazing. 

Seriously, every single riff on this album is so creative, grim, HEAVY, and unbelievably technical (but with substance to back it up!). The drums are chaotic and unique and aid the atmosphere of the album perfectly. The vocals are so evil and the lyrics are extremely well-written and hands down the grimmest I've read (seriously, read them on metal-archives, you won't regret it). And to top it off, the production is grim, gritty, and REAL. If you like organic and somewhat under-produced quality (which you probably don't), ominous tremolo-picked riffs, grimly-howled vocals and rasps and an overall chaotic head-spinning kind of atmosphere, PLEASE get this album.

Anyway, there's my rant on my favorite band. Swarth is going to slay.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 10, 2009)

My sentiments exactly. I was listening to Gateways by Morbid Angel the other day and it struck me it's been a while since I've felt really involved in a death metal album and really wanted to sit down and give it my full attention. Portal make me want to do that.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 10, 2009)

What the fuck did i just watch?


----------



## Eschaton (Oct 17, 2009)

Long time since I posted (forgot I had an account actually...) but here's my tuppence worth...

I'd seriously recommend that anyone who wants to hear how an 8-string guitar sounds when it's not just playing a one string Mesuggah type riff buy two albums in the next six months - "Swarth" by Portal, and the new Ihsahn when it comes out in February. Simple as. "Swarth" is a f*ckin' class album, takes a long time to get into it if you're not already a Portal fan, but believe me, the essence and feeling is worth the effort. It's not going to be to everyones taste but then some albums just need to be listened to A LOT before the intent of the artist kicks in. 
<p>
Incidently, this might have already been raised as a topic but I'm lazy and can't be bothered searching for it - but I'm seriously thinking of going for an Ibanez 8-string. Trouble is I already use guage 0.70 for a B string on my Schecter - does anyone here own an 8-string Ibanez, and if so what is the thickest guage you'd recommend putting on it?
<p>
I already own a 7321 and I'm petrified of putting anything higher than a 0.65 for the B on it as I fear the neck will impale my cranium. Any ideas?
<p>
Illogium, maybe you'll know? What guages are you and Aphotic using?


----------



## Illogium (Oct 19, 2009)

74, 62, 52, 42, 30, 17, 13, 10

Aphotic uses different.
Less flop with thicker gauge.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 19, 2009)

Illogium said:


> 74, 62, 52, 42, 30, 17, 13, 10
> 
> Aphotic uses different.
> Less flop with thicker gauge.


Just gotta ask, how do you guys write this stuff? It sounds like madness!


----------



## Obscura (Oct 19, 2009)

My band Altars played with them in Adelaide a few months back. Good gig.


----------



## elrrek (Oct 19, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Just gotta ask, how do you guys write this stuff? It sounds like madness!



They saw Nylarlathotep while hunting albino penguins in R'lyeh, thus explaining the madness.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> did Mushroomhead and the villains from Power Rangers have babies?



I'm sorry, but I'm yet to see a comment thus far that beats this


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 19, 2009)

^^I'm sorry but I've yet to see anything lamer than someone quoting their own comment as the best in any given thread



BlindingLight7 said:


> Just gotta ask, how do you guys write this stuff? It sounds like madness!



Honestly? Lock yourself in a room with some Morbid Angel, Immolation and Beherit and ignore the recommendations of a good 99% of this board The Faceless this aint.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe I'm the only one who finds me funny


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 19, 2009)

You just got pipped by "RING RING GLUMURPHONEL" is all


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 19, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> ^^I'm sorry but I've yet to see anything lamer than someone quoting their own comment as the best in any given thread
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly? Lock yourself in a room with some Morbid Angel, Immolation and Beherit and ignore the recommendations of a good 99% of this board The Faceless this aint.





This is seriously the best comment of this thread and I agree with this 100%
There is a heavy Beherit and Morbid Angel influence there, I mean just ask Illogium!

I remember hearing Beherit for the first time in probably 94 after getting Drawing down the Moon, and my idea behind this music has NEVER been the same since!

Portal is fuckin insane!, I would however like to stop using the word "grim" to describe music! or the other stupid things people use to describe it!

It's just fuckin heavy!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

I like The Faceless


----------



## Dimebag313 (Oct 19, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I suddenly have a craving for cake.


 
Even better...ICECREAM CAKE!!


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 19, 2009)

Animal band.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 19, 2009)

elrrek said:


> They saw Nylarlathotep while hunting albino penguins in R'lyeh, thus explaining the madness.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 19, 2009)

I love this thread for introducing me to Portal. I have a shirt now. 
Octopriest. I've listened to a ton of stuff on youtube and I'm going to order the cd's whenever I can. It was hilarious, I was in Lexington, and I found this little cd shop, and they had some shirts, so I was looking in the P's and I thought, "Maybe they'll have Pig Destroyer... *snicker* or maybe Portal, hahaha, jk me, they won't have portal. *turn through shirts and stare at octopriest, gigglegigglebuy*"
How fvkking kvlt and grim am I?
myself


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, that was pretty crazy. I might have to go buy some of this stuff.


----------



## Variant (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm gonna honest, that was firmly in the "heavy" department... not so much in the "good" department. The counterpoint work between the two guitarists is pretty sloppy. And is that dude wearing a birdhouse on his head?


----------



## Illogium (Oct 20, 2009)

Variant said:


> I'm gonna honest, that was firmly in the "heavy" department... not so much in the "good" department. The counterpoint work between the two guitarists is pretty sloppy. And is that dude wearing a birdhouse on his head?



Tightness is not the intention, waves of sickness is what we're attempting.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 20, 2009)

Illogium said:


> Tightness is not the intention, waves of sickness is what we're attempting.



I prefer to call it "Non-Euclidian Riffage", actually.


----------



## missingastring (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no idea how I've never heard of them, but I'm digging the shit out of everything I've been able to find since reading this thread. 

I love this forum.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 20, 2009)

I found out about Mithras, also one of my favourite Death Metal acts of all time, through this forum. I like to call it "The Goldmine".


----------



## elrrek (Oct 20, 2009)

Loomer said:


> I prefer to call it "Non-Euclidian Riffage", actually.






I like this post very much


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

I just realized Swarth released today... From what I hear from it I'm fucking excited.
About to buy it.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Oct 20, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I just realized Swarth released today... From what I hear from it I'm fucking excited.
> About to buy it.


I just realized today when I told my friend the album was coming out on the 20th and he said that was today. I've listened to it a couple times since getting it and its amazing.


----------



## x178x (Oct 20, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like The Faceless


*thumbs-down accompanied by a fart noise*


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

x178x said:


> *thumbs-down accompanied by a fart noise*



Seriously? What does that contribute to the thread?


----------



## x178x (Oct 20, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Seriously? What does that contribute to the thread?



I hate over-produced unoriginal acts like the Faceless, I was simply expressing my disapproval. What did you think?

Besides, I already contributed quite a lengthy and informative post on page 7, if you will.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

x178x said:


> I hate over-produced unoriginal acts like the Faceless, I was simply expressing my disapproval. What did you think?



I think they're a really good band.
But that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## x178x (Oct 20, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I think they're a really good band.
> But that's not what this thread is about.



I'm extremely picky, especially about modern Death Metal.

I'm aware, this thread is about how much Portal fucking slays.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

x178x said:


> I'm extremely picky, especially about modern Death Metal.
> 
> I'm aware, this thread is about how much Portal fucking slays.



Then post about that!
And get their new album if you haven't already, it's so fucking sick.


The review of Swarth on their myspace page says


> Cinematic in scope, like a death metal interpretation of The Cabinet Of Dr. Cagliari or the death metal soundtrack to an ancient silent arthouse flick gone terribly awry


I watched The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari a couple weeks ago and some of the music reminded me of Portal.
It's amazing and so fitting.


----------



## x178x (Oct 20, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Then post about that!
> And get their new album if you haven't already, it's so fucking sick.



Once again, I posted a lengthy post about how much I absolutely fucking adore this band on page 7.

Glad you agree, I got it... maybe about a week ago or less? I don't even think it's been out that long. Anyway, I've had it on essentially all day every day and I LOVE it. Album of the year by a long shot. Totally trampled Outre, as good as that album was. Can't even pick a favorite track, it's all so great.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 20, 2009)

I like Portal..like Xasthur and various other bands it feeds that "creative atmophere" element for me. I love music like that, beyond the madness there's more to it.


----------



## x178x (Oct 20, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I like Portal..like Xasthur and various other bands it feeds that "creative atmophere" element for me. I love music like that, beyond the madness there's more to it.


And the more you listen the more you figure out, it's really rewarding.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

One thing I'd really like to figure out about this is the lyrics.


----------



## x178x (Oct 20, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> One thing I'd really like to figure out about this is the lyrics.



Do you mean figure out what they mean, or what they are? If you mean the latter, you're in luck! All of them are on metal-archives.com, Seepia's are some of the best lyrics I've ever read.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!
Now I just have to figure out what they mean...


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 20, 2009)

IT'S DETH KLOK lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't like The Faceless (except for a tune or 2) and Portal isn't exactly cutting it for me either. I guess I just don't "get it"  I'm going to try and download a tune to see if it's Youtube fucking it up for me, but I only heard like 5 seconds of anything comprehensible


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 20, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't like The Faceless (except for a tune or 2) and Portal isn't exactly cutting it for me either. I guess I just don't "get it"  I'm going to try and download a tune to see if it's Youtube fucking it up for me, but I only heard like 5 seconds of anything comprehensible



Yeah...that's how it is. It's one of those things where it speaks to you or it doesn't. I don't like the Faceless at all because, ironically, it sounds like a bunch of noise...but Portal I can groove on. Go figure. Sometimes the barrage of audio and intent almost literally hammers the idea into your head...and I like that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

^ Alot like the love/hate thing with Gorguts later stuff


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes..like Gorguts


----------



## Loomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shit, I need the new one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorguts are off the wall and shit, but I find their music at least has comprehensible riffs


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Gorguts are off the wall and shit, but I find their music at least has comprehensible riffs



'Obscura' makes 'None So Vile' sound like a walk in the park to learn on guitar


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

Didn't say it was easy


----------



## Pauly (Oct 21, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't like The Faceless (except for a tune or 2) and Portal isn't exactly cutting it for me either. I guess I just don't "get it"  I'm going to try and download a tune to see if it's Youtube fucking it up for me, but I only heard like 5 seconds of anything comprehensible



The song Black Houses is what did it for me, which is on YouTube in reasonable quality. I guess I'm helped by listening to a lot of electronic music and non-metal in that just because something has guitars in doesn't mean they have to be used conventially. Obviously metal usually = riffs, and Portal flirt with that sometimes but "waves of sickness" is pretty apt really. 

The title track on Outre is pretty horrific and has neither drums or guitar! If you listen to that then approach the other songs in the same way you get what they're trying to do, which I guess is something like "if a Lovecraft book made noise, what would it sound like?"


----------



## elrrek (Oct 21, 2009)

I just ordered "Swarth" today.

I am very much looking forward to it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

Pauly said:


> The song Black Houses is what did it for me, which is on YouTube in reasonable quality. I guess I'm helped by listening to a lot of electronic music and non-metal in that just because something has guitars in doesn't mean they have to be used conventially. Obviously metal usually = riffs, and Portal flirt with that sometimes but "waves of sickness" is pretty apt really.
> 
> The title track on Outre is pretty horrific and has neither drums or guitar! If you listen to that then approach the other songs in the same way you get what they're trying to do, which I guess is something like "if a Lovecraft book made noise, what would it sound like?"





I like some ambient black metal shit, but this isn't really tickling that fancy either. Some of that shit to me would be more "Lovecraft-ian" noise than this stuff.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 21, 2009)

There's definitely an "emperor's new clothes" element to this sort of thing, but I personally think it's fantastic and exactly what mainstream death metal should have become before Suffocation killed it in 1995


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

Whoa, you think Suffocation killed death metal? I think we have _very_ different views on music


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, _Pierced From Within_ is a great album, I just don't like that every death metal band since has decided to record their own crappy version of it They're a bit like Meshuggah in that sense - that whole sound has been run into the ground to the point that I just can't appreciate it like I used to.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

I was about to say, Pierced from Within is a death metal classic  I wouldn't say they killed it though, people will always be assholes and copy previous people. How many breecore bands are out there now? I remember when the occasional use of a pig squeel was actually kind of cool in death metal


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally I blame Unique Leader Records I'm all bree'd out thanks to those lads.

Anyway, for those of you who don't get the Portal thing, a recommendation: Stargazer! Another Aussie band, they sound kinda like a cross between Atheist, Nocturnus and Absu - old-school technical death metal with a black metal edge. The main guys from the band actually played on Portal's _Outre_ album and have a funeral doom band called Mournful Congregation that aint half bad either. Check it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

I dig Stargazer, have a couple albums by them.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, I see we're going to get a chance to enjoy these guys stateside:

MARYLAND DEATHFEST - AMERICA'S BIGGEST METAL PARTY OF THE YEAR

I wish I lived closer to Maryland.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 21, 2009)

Randy said:


> Also, I see we're going to get a chance to enjoy these guys stateside:
> 
> MARYLAND DEATHFEST - AMERICA'S BIGGEST METAL PARTY OF THE YEAR
> 
> I wish I lived closer to Maryland.


Hell I live in Maryland and somehow miss the DF every year. This year I have to go..my bassist is threatening to end my life if I don't.


----------



## Variant (Oct 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Don't get me wrong, _Pierced From Within_ is a great album, I just don't like that every death metal band since has decided to record their own crappy version of it They're a bit like Meshuggah in that sense - that whole sound has been run into the ground to the point that I just can't appreciate it like I used to.



Really?  Suffo? Really?  I'd be more inclined to blame someone like Cattle Decapitation who really got things into a _*"grind-rinse-repeat"*_ format... and moreso Job For A Cowboy for "coring" all up with their tween-death pants and whatnot... but even then, it's kinda like blaming Nirvana for all the shit alt. bands that cloned them after MTV forced us to feltch them out of their corporate asses by playing 'Smells Like Teen Spirit' ten thousand times a week. I'm pretty sure that's *not* what they were going for.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 21, 2009)

weird band... I like though.  Never seen something quite like this...


----------



## Eschaton (Oct 21, 2009)

Illogium said:


> 74, 62, 52, 42, 30, 17, 13, 10
> 
> Aphotic uses different.
> Less flop with thicker gauge.


 
Cheers Illogium!

Unfortunately, I know I'd do  and waste them so... too thin for me man!

Honestly though, one CD to buy this year is definitely "Swarth", people that might have commented on here "oh, it's not tight blah blah" miss the point. It's an example of feel over technique for sure. The technique is there, but it's not the feckin' point - it's meant to be SICK, twisted fuckin' music - and they do it well. Honestly, get the CD, it'll repulse or convert.

"Blood Oath" is pwned so badly by "Swarth", and this from a long time Suffocation fan. "Effigy..." and "Pierced..." are different things altogether. That's history!


----------



## x178x (Oct 21, 2009)

Eschaton said:


> Cheers Illogium!
> 
> Unfortunately, I know I'd do  and waste them so... too thin for me man!
> 
> ...


Although the technique isn't the focus, it's fucking RIDICULOUS. It's by far the most complicated riffing I've ever heard, considering they play it exactly the same live. It's completely impossible to imitate, and fucking slays all the other Tech Death bullshit.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 22, 2009)

^
This bands music feels more like some schoenbergian or stravinskian terror than a metal band of any sort.


----------



## Obscura (Oct 22, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1707003 said:


> ^
> This bands music feels more like some schoenbergian or stravinskian terror than a metal band of any sort.



Too true.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 22, 2009)

OK so, point me in the direct of where to start with these guys.


----------



## elrrek (Oct 22, 2009)

1. http://www.myspace.com/the-portal
2. If step 1 pleases you, go here: Profound Lore Records - Home
3. Buy stuff.

"Seepia" is more chaotic than "Outre", "Swarth" is meant to be in between the two.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything they've done is pretty similar, just listen to the shit already linked in this thread and either like it or don't


----------



## x178x (Oct 22, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Everything they've done is pretty similar, just listen to the shit already linked in this thread and either like it or don't



I disagree, Seepia and Outre differ greatly. Swarth and Outre are pretty similar, but I like Swarth a lot more. If you can manage to get your hands on The Sweyy EP, that album has 2 incredible songs on it (which are on Swarth, but they're different renditions of the songs).

I would recommend Seepia as a start, but anything is wonderful.

And of course, Swarth is fucking incredible.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2009)

I downloaded a few tunes from Swarth. Definitely more listenable in better quality, but nothing fantastic.


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I downloaded a few tunes from Swarth. Definitely more listenable in better quality, but nothing fantastic.



Which ones did you get? And how many times have you listened?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm listening to the whole album, from start to finish. I'm on Writhen right now. Swarth was a flop, Larvae was cool, reminded me of Leviathan or some other ambient sounding black metal, the rest really hasn't stood out at all. At best, it's really hit or miss.


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm listening to the whole album, from start to finish. I'm on Writhen right now. Swarth was a flop, Larvae was cool, reminded me of Leviathan or some other ambient sounding black metal, the rest really hasn't stood out at all. At best, it's really hit or miss.


Writhen's probably my favorite track. I actually didn't really like the album my first listen, but by my second I was hooked. Give it a few tries, and if it doesn't work, oh well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, no harm no foul. I kind of get them now, like I say, it's like a mix of technical metal with ambient black, which is interesting. Still don't think it's my thing though. Except Larvae, that track was bad ass


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

That's a perfect way to describe them, there's certainly Ambient Black in the mix, which I approve of greatly.

Glad it's at least sinking in a bit though, most people just don't care. Larvae's another favorite, the boom at 1:55 is one of the sickest things I've ever heard.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2009)

Omenknow was good, Werships is starting out and sounds pretty groovy. So I think it's fair to say I like about 40-50% of Portal


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

Good enough. 

Werships is so sick, is was on an older EP of theirs but they slowed it down and made it way heavier.

Is this your first album of theirs?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 23, 2009)

x178x said:


> Writhen's probably my favorite track. I actually didn't really like the album my first listen, but by my second I was hooked. Give it a few tries, and if it doesn't work, oh well.



Same shit with me!
And Writhen is also my favorite... Mostly the "chorus" part, if it can be called that. Overall the album is amazing and I want more of their stuff.


----------



## Loomer (Oct 23, 2009)

I just love this kind of stuff. The music that slowly opens up to you with each consecutive spin. 

I can see how this works very well for their whole image as well. What with the Cthulhu-mythos-thing thing and the Old Ones slowly infecting your mind and the King In Yellow and the maddening whispers of things beyond this dimension and whatnot.


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Same shit with me!
> And Writhen is also my favorite... Mostly the "chorus" part, if it can be called that. Overall the album is amazing and I want more of their stuff.


Yeah dude! That part is SO heavy, I bob my head every time. Is this your first album of theirs?



Loomer said:


> I just love this kind of stuff. The music that slowly opens up to you with each consecutive spin.
> 
> I can see how this works very well for their whole image as well. What with the Cthulhu-mythos-thing thing and the Old Ones slowly infecting your mind and the King In Yellow and the maddening whispers of things beyond this dimension and whatnot.


I agree 100%. That's why I have such a deep passion for Black Metal. You have to train your ears before you can even really hear what's going on, but once you understand it's pure bliss.

I love their image, lyrical themes, everything. Even their costumes are the sickest thing ever. 

Perfect example of a band that had a completely original idea and executed it with grace.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 23, 2009)

x178x said:


> Yeah dude! That part is SO heavy, I bob my head every time. Is this your first album of theirs?



Yeah, it is.
But I'm getting the others as soon as possible. I'm having a growing obsession with this band. 
And yes their costumes are badass. I have a picture of The Curator as my desktop


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Yeah, it is.
> But I'm getting the others as soon as possible. I'm having a growing obsession with this band.
> And yes their costumes are badass. I have a picture of The Curator as my desktop



Gooood. I know I've said this like a million times, but definitely get Seepia, you'll love it.

Wizard hat, or grandfather clock?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 23, 2009)

x178x said:


> Gooood. I know I've said this like a million times, but definitely get Seepia, you'll love it.
> 
> Wizard hat, or grandfather clock?


I'll definitely check it out.
This... I love how the only thing visible is him.


----------



## x178x (Oct 23, 2009)

I love that picture, here's another favorite.






Oldschool.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Oct 23, 2009)

Read Lovecraft.
Listen to Portal.
Go to Maryland. 

YEAAAAAAH!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 23, 2009)

x178x said:


> I love that picture, here's another favorite.
> 
> 
> Oldschool.


THe question is, how does he see?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 23, 2009)

x178x said:


> Is this your first album of theirs?



Yeah. I went out so I didn't finish the album.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 24, 2009)

x178x said:


> I disagree, Seepia and Outre differ greatly. Swarth and Outre are pretty similar, but I like Swarth a lot more. If you can manage to get your hands on The Sweyy EP, that album has 2 incredible songs on it (which are on Swarth, but they're different renditions of the songs).
> 
> I would recommend Seepia as a start, but anything is wonderful.
> 
> And of course, Swarth is fucking incredible.



It all sounds pretty similar to me. The newer stuff is more refined but it's the same basic style, especially when you compare it to the early tapes(the first "official" one is on 7" now, think I might pick it up).


----------



## Loomer (Oct 24, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> THe question is, how does he see?



He does not see, He is a puppet guided by the hand of the Elder Things.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 24, 2009)

There ARE riffs there but the tone/effects they use turns them into a much more textural thing.

I bet they have a Latin copy of the horrid Necronomicon.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 24, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1710837 said:


> I bet they have a Latin copy of the horrid Necronomicon.



Yeah that's right, aren't some of their lyrics in Latin?
I've seen French used in it too. Or at least what I think is French.


----------



## x178x (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think they use effects, they just pick REALLY fast.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Oct 25, 2009)

LOl i'm really giving this band a try but i don't see it going anywhere......

kinda saddens me becuase I love the whole lovecraftian and chaotic idea behind it but the actual sound (guitar tone and overall mixing) kills it for me.

I know you guys are gonna disagree with me but just becuase it's suppose to be more feel and expression over technique doesn't mean it owuld suffer from some proper engineering


----------



## x178x (Oct 25, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> LOl i'm really giving this band a try but i don't see it going anywhere......
> 
> kinda saddens me becuase I love the whole lovecraftian and chaotic idea behind it but the actual sound (guitar tone and overall mixing) kills it for me.
> 
> I know you guys are gonna disagree with me but just becuase it's suppose to be more feel and expression over technique doesn't mean it owuld suffer from some proper engineering



I'd much rather it have a low-fi gritty style of recording than be over-produced and pro-tooled to shit. I HATE stuff like that.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 25, 2009)

buzzsaw said:


> mix is a bit cleaner than their previous stuff, as are the riffs. I love the new track and can't wait for Swarth. I know both Aphotic and Illogium are using 8 strings on this album.




What are they using as guitars? Agiles... no..


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow... For some strange reason im really enjoying this stuff - this kind of.. atmospheric stuff is AWESOME!


----------



## elrrek (Oct 25, 2009)

widdlywhaa said:


> I know you guys are gonna disagree with me but just becuase it's suppose to be more feel and expression over technique doesn't mean it owuld suffer from some proper engineering



I think you are missing the point. 3 full albums in I think these guys know what sound they are trying to achieve and the way if comes off on the CDs IS how they want it.

Having "some proper engineering" I think is a misunderstadning on your part. The sound is in the mix, not the recording and seeing as they tune so low then it would have required "proper engineering" to get it on tape in the first place.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 25, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> What are they using as guitars? Agiles... no..



ESP and Ibanez... Read ahead, their guitarist Illogium explains on page 6.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 25, 2009)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> I'm sorry but this is fucking shite..



Try posts with a little more intelligence. Just a little FYI for next time.


----------



## widdlywhaa (Oct 25, 2009)

elrrek said:


> I think you are missing the point. 3 full albums in I think these guys know what sound they are trying to achieve and the way if comes off on the CDs IS how they want it.
> 
> Having "some proper engineering" I think is a misunderstadning on your part. The sound is in the mix, not the recording and seeing as they tune so low then it would have required "proper engineering" to get it on tape in the first place.




Maybe "proper" wasn't quite the right word to use but still you got my point... I'm no ambient avante guard specialist but i can hear plenty of potential in this. Some of what they're playing really catches my ear, but i guess the overall mix that they where going for only comes off as horrid to my ears i just think that production and a clean mix don't hurt expressiveness at all. I can see where you guys might get a dislike "over" produced bands and material but still there is a happy medium.


----------



## x178x (Oct 25, 2009)

Pay extra attention to the riff from 1:00-1:34 and tell me that isn't the sickest riff on the fucking planet.

Seriously, if I had written that riff I could die a happy man.

Cheers Illogium.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 26, 2009)

Pauly said:


> "If a Lovecraft book made noise, what would it sound like?"


Here's an answer to that question other than Portal.


----------



## Pauly (Oct 26, 2009)

Ha, sweet. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 27, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Ha, sweet. I'll have to check that out.


It's pretty interesting. It varies from plain weird, to eerily calm, to absolutely terrifying.

Here is the first track (a personal favorite of mine )


----------



## Loomer (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll have to check that out when I get home. I'm at work right now, unfortunately, but I totally dig John Zorn. You gotta love guys like him. A total creative iconoclast that does whatever he damn well pleases


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 27, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1713597 said:


> It's pretty interesting. It varies from plain weird, to eerily calm, to absolutely terrifying.



Damn, that sounds crazy.
But I like it!


----------



## x178x (Nov 7, 2009)

Vessel of Balon:

A brazen head. Engraved with sigils. Emblems
The essence of ancient planets sealed within
When the moon is old
Shall evoke the servitors
I bid you enter this vessel
Feast upon the essences you so desire
Cast forth from the hosts
That serve your master
Behold your signs look upon this image
For it awaits you in silence
I have fashioned thee with my art
Unveil the secrets hidden
In the world of man
And the realm of Elemental Spirits

Sunken:

Inconceivable evil,
Seeped down from the stars
He is sunken,
Drowned dead and deep
City of antiquity,
Darkly curtained halls
Wealth of Aeons behind them

Magical and obscure
Preparation science

Shall proceed from
The Ocean depths

And with the Aeon-old
Stench of the Sea...
Astound a reeling universe,
Man reduced to mere cattle,
Before the Earth
Is cleared off

Infinitely more evil and interesting than the typical "BRUTAL BRUTAL GORE BRUTAL RIPPING BLAH BALhlajgljej" lyrics you typically read in this genre, in my opinion.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Nov 7, 2009)

I love their lyrics. This band is definitely on my top 5 now. 
Bought their Octopriest shirt, though it might be too small.


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 8, 2009)

The guitarists hands are giant centipedes.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 14, 2010)

Bump for Cthulhu..

I've finally gotten "Swarth" now, and all I can say is... Holy fuck. I'm not sure i should be listening to this.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 8, 2010)

Has the disc summoned any Azathoths yet?
If the answer to that question is "no" then continue listening.


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 9, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought this was about Paul Masvidal's band after the first incarnation of Cynic...



Dude, my friend did as well! He went to HMV and bought an album only to be absolutely shocked when he cranked it up in the car on the way home!

We still make fun of him for that one.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Aug 9, 2010)

I absolutely adore this band.


----------



## TCOH5246 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is pretty intense stuff, and honestly, at first, I didn't know what the frank was going on. Not the biggest fan of the vocals, but that helmet is effin' boss.


----------



## sound-byte (Nov 26, 2010)

new video for larvae:


----------



## Randy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update. 

I really like this band. As I've said before, with a better mix, these guys would gain a lot of popularity.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 26, 2010)

sound-byte said:


> new video for larvae:




Oh-ho-ho! Splendid!


----------



## liamh (Nov 26, 2010)

do they still use Black Mesa/Boogie amps?


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 26, 2010)

sound-byte said:


> new video for larvae:




The Music of Erich Zann? Viols and windows and cosmic horror, oh my.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I really like this band. As I've said before, with a better mix, these guys would gain a lot of popularity.



I will say this now, and I will stand by it until my heart stops:

I honestly think part of the appeal for me, lies in the fact that the records sound murky, harsh and "bad". Really adds volumes to the atmosphere. 

However, I do agree that more people would probably "get it", if the production was cleaner and clearer in some way, but it would totally neuter the impact of the music, I think. 

Us poor lost souls who have already been pulled into this maelstrom of batshit insanity wouldn't want it any other way, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, the mix really is a crucial part of Portal, you should be listening to it on vinyl, while sipping a fine brandy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 26, 2010)

Exactly, it contributes to soundscape in a huge way.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 26, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> Yes, the mix really is a crucial part of Portal, you should be listening to it on vinyl, while sipping a fine brandy.



...and shivering in the corner trying to keep your fragile mind from unraveling.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyways, how do you guys feel about their "side project", Impetuous Ritual? 

I for one absolutely love it. In a way it's even scarier than Portal


----------



## sound-byte (Nov 27, 2010)

Loomer said:


> However, I do agree that more people would probably "get it", if the production was cleaner and clearer in some way, but it would totally neuter the impact of the music, I think.


if their production was cleaner, there wouldn't be anything to 'get'.


----------



## sound-byte (Nov 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> I really like this band. As I've said before, with a better mix, these guys would gain a lot of popularity.


...with a 'better' mix, they would lose most of the essence of who they are. Granted, as sell-outs, they would gain popularity, considering those are the only types of bands that do.


Loomer said:


> Anyways, how do you guys feel about their "side project", Impetuous Ritual?


It's not a side project, its a band that includes several members of Portal.


Loomer said:


> I for one absolutely love it. In a way it's even scarier than Portal


no


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 27, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> Yes, the mix really is a crucial part of Portal, you should be listening to it on vinyl, while sipping a fine brandy.


Sitting in a dark room, a thin sliver of moonlight fighting through dense cloud cover and casting sparse shadows across the room. Staring as you watch the darkness around you seem to shift and roll with the music, and hoping that the needle will make it's way through all of the grooves...
































before you have to cross the room to refill your glass.  
Though I'd probably just have the bottle with me.


----------



## Necris (Nov 27, 2010)

The new video is pretty ridiculous as much as I hate to say it. It feels too smooth. Watching The Curator rock out on the waterphone also had me rolling.



Loomer said:


> Anyways, how do you guys feel about their "side project", Impetuous Ritual?
> 
> I for one absolutely love it. In a way it's even scarier than Portal


They should be releasing 4-way split with Aethyrvorous,Grave Upheaval and Profaner before the end of the year. I'm looking forward to it since I love Impetuous Ritual and Aethyrvorous.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 16, 2011)

Necris said:


> The new video is pretty ridiculous as much as I hate to say it. It feels too smooth. Watching The Curator rock out on the waterphone also had me rolling.
> 
> 
> They should be releasing 4-way split with Aethyrvorous,Grave Upheaval and Profaner before the end of the year. I'm looking forward to it since I love Impetuous Ritual and Aethyrvorous.



this pleases me greatly, will keep an eye out.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jan 16, 2011)

This doesn't even sound like music D: I'm scared :I


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2011)

For all you ..........s leaving stupid negative comments...will you just fucking stop? The guy that made this posts on this site; critique is one thing but bullshit lime, "this isn't even music", is just rude. If people kept doing something similar to Misha he'd probably stop posting here as well because frankly saying shit like that is beyond rude.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jan 16, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> For all you ..........s leaving stupid negative comments...will you just fucking stop? The guy that made this posts on this site; critique is one thing but bullshit lime, "this isn't even music", is just rude. If people kept doing something similar to Misha he'd probably stop posting here as well because frankly saying shit like that is beyond rude.



Rage?

I was goofing around, I really didn't read the rest of the thread so I didn't see many people saying the same thing.

My apologies man sorry if I offended anyone, I would never say something like that without joking.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump.

You all need more portal in your life.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 11, 2011)

they're actually playing tonight in Brisbane supported by Stargazer, I had a ticket but I have work at 3am and I've already seen them live since Swarth came out. only really bummer to be missing Stargazer


----------



## Lankles (Nov 11, 2011)

Wanted to go, exam season though so getting my brain ruined a less excellent way.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a hard time taking these guys seriously live since I've seen them without their masks. Before, they were soulless, H.P. Lovecraft-ian demons. Now, the singer is a beefier Robert Downy Jr.

I still love the music!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2011)

I aprove of necrobumping this thread. I shall listen to portal while I attempt and fail to sleep tonight.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats when I always listen to them and Gorguts, super creepy!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 12, 2011)

What the bleeding hell just happened to my ears/brain?

Awesome - in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 12, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thats when I always listen to them and Gorguts, super creepy!


 
This one always gets the job done.


----------



## hagen1230 (Nov 20, 2011)

sevenstringj said:


> I thought this was going to be about Origin. LOL
> 
> Oddly enough, both bands need to clean up their steaming pile of messy shit tone. BADLY. You know they're playing some really interesting stuff, but their tone just shits all over it. They may as well wank around randomly, cuz it'll sound the same.



So true. that's the worst thing about deathmetal/blackmetal/hardcore punk. They always have the shittiest of shitty recordings so no matter what they're playing, you can never really get into it


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 20, 2011)

hagen1230 said:


> So true. that's the worst thing about deathmetal/blackmetal/hardcore punk. They always have the shittiest of shitty recordings so no matter what they're playing, you can never really get into it



I think that Portal is a great example of a band whose production is completely appropriate for the material and therefore the "experience" of the music. 

You're not going to use the same cinematography for a horror movie as you would for a soap opera or romantic comedy, yet somehow people want their metal records to sound like the Black Eyed Peas produced them. I think what's happening with the advances in recording technology is that it becomes apparent that any jackass with a POD and a pile of shareware (like yours truly) can link up a bunch of riffs and have it sound reasonable professional-sounding, so what is really going to set bands apart is the vibe that the music creates. Conversely, releasing something that sounds like it was recorded in a shoebox doesn't automatically make it creatively-presented, but Portal's sound totally works for them.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 21, 2011)

hagen1230 said:


> So true. that's the worst thing about deathmetal/blackmetal/hardcore punk. They always have the shittiest of shitty recordings so no matter what they're playing, you can never really get into it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea the audio quality definately adds to the creepyness in a good way.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 21, 2011)

to anyone who wants to bother trying to question the quality of the audio/production/tone of the guitars/whatever about Portal, try to think a little deeper about your criticisms before you post them. there are literally hundreds of threads in the recording sub forum, practically all of them dedicated to trying to get very clean tight tones to sit nicely together within a mix. now take a listen to this - 



consider what it would take to make all of the individual elements within that composition sit together so coherently. you can hear everything, _CLEARLY_. the kick and toms are easily seperated from the bass, the guitars are sawing away but you can hear every cymbal being hit and the snare pulsing between them. and all the while The Curators words are abrasively decipherable, and yet only harshly audible. if you think Portals albums are of poor quality either mix or tone wise, then you're really only saying quite a lot about your own ability to appreciate the art of mixing. 

but either way I'm sure they're happy with their records, I know I would be. because honestly the most important thing is that their albums manage to capture quite accurately their live sound and atmosphere


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 21, 2011)

Agreed - I think the murkiness of the sound is very much intentional and works exceptionally well for the music. If this were produced with super hifi clarity, it would sound really odd - and not in a good way.

Edit: hadn't heard the above clip when I made that post. That song seems a little better defined than some of the others posted in here. It still has that murkiness about it to a lesser degree though. I think a lot of it comes from what is being played on the guitars and the way they and the bass interact.


----------



## Necris (Nov 23, 2011)

According to The Curator who I spoke to briefly a few days after their 11/11/11 Illomination show, the new album is entirely tracked aside from vocals. Chimere Noire who has done artwork for the band in the past will be handling the layout while another yet unnamed artist does the cover artwork.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 23, 2011)

this pleases me greatly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2011)

One more reason to like Chris!!!


----------



## Loomer (Nov 23, 2011)

Is that his new outfit?! If so, then fuckshitfuckfuuuuck I'm creeped out.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2011)

He has a creepy ass pope one too.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 23, 2011)

>>>>>>>>> *


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats one of my favorite songs ever, especially the solo.


----------



## Necris (Nov 13, 2012)

Necrobump for Release Date.

The new album is set to be released on February 19th, 2013.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 13, 2012)

Yay


----------



## avenger (Nov 13, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> This one always gets the job done.




WTF I am working late sitting alone in an office int eh middle of the plant with 2 sides made of glass and suddenly about 30 seconds into this all the lights turn off! 

creepyfuckingholyshitmoment!



hagen1230 said:


> So true. that's the worst thing about deathmetal/blackmetal/hardcore punk. They always have the shittiest of shitty recordings so no matter what they're playing, you can never really get into it


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 13, 2012)

Necris said:


> Necrobump for Release Date.
> 
> The new album is set to be released on February 19th, 2013.



Great, I'll have to keep an ear out for tour news.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 14, 2012)

Necris said:


> Necrobump for Release Date.
> 
> The new album is set to be released on February 19th, 2013.



Never has the word "Necro"-bump been more appropriate. Stoked as shit for this.


----------



## vstealth (Nov 14, 2012)

Going to see them playing with Marduk at the hi-fi bar, cant wait.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 14, 2012)

FVCK, this is good news.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like the next halt year has some things to offer at least musicially... new Ulcerate (maybe), new Portal... *Hmmm*


----------



## DLG (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Ishan (Nov 28, 2012)

HAAAAAAAAAA!! I'm buying this as soon as it's available!


----------



## Somnium (Nov 28, 2012)

That artwork looks amazing.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 28, 2012)

Cover looks sick!

Noted, on a screamingly green post-it, pinned to my screen: "buy / Preoder new Portal!!!!"


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 28, 2012)

I know the idea is that it's supposed to be this murky horrible presence from beyond hell pulling you out of your human dimension, but still... I wish i could hear just a LITTLE more of what was going on, so wasn't just a loud atonal sound at times. They definitely aren't going for atonality, but rather dissonance, so i'm pretty sure their expression would only benefit from it. Hell, i'm listening to this on studio monitors with excellent tight reproduction in all frequencies, and a really even frequency response in general, and i have a hard time telling what's going on. I feel like they are going about creating that mood and fear in the sound in the wrong way, as all the effort they put into performing it is just lost.

The first post in this thread, the live performance, has excellent clarity in comparison, and it conveys that horror really well. That style of production, except in a controlled studio setting, would really make it... well, not shine, but rather, crush.

edit: this is an album of theirs that has a much nastier sound, although it's also much clearer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBQgliS7fM&feature=related

I really want to make something with inspiration from these tracks now... Something horrifying, with that "OH MY GOD WHAT IS THIS IT IS TERRYFYING!" feel to it.

edit-edit: this is fucking awesome in a horrible way: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNvkZVoQ_Bw&feature=related


----------



## Necris (Nov 28, 2012)

The album artwork was done by Kriss Hades, formerly from Sadistik Execution.

Behold his guitar that won't stop growing. 







Some other art by him:


----------



## elrrek (Nov 29, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> edit-edit: this is fucking awesome in a horrible way:




Obvious question: are you aware that people in Impetuous Ritual are also in (ir have been in) Portal?


----------



## Necris (Nov 29, 2012)

They, Omenous Fugue and Ignis Fatuus Portals bassist and drummer, started Impetuous Ritual before eventually joining Portal, they're are also in Grave Upheaval.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 29, 2012)

Excited for this. One of the only bands I think are doing something really special these days.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 30, 2012)

I've also heard some of the members of Portal have close ties to Stargazer and Mournful Congregation, although I don't know any of them personally so take that with a grain of salt. Honestly I wouldn't be too surprised if it was true, they're all pretty amazing bands. Also, that is some pretty cool artwork, a little colourful but still pretty bleak looking.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 30, 2012)

Necris said:


> They, Omenous Fugue and Ignis Fatuus Portals bassist and drummer, started Impetuous Ritual before eventually joining Portal, they're are also in Grave Upheaval.



I did say it was obvious


----------



## DLG (Dec 13, 2012)

JESUS H. CHRIST

Portal: &#34;Curtain&#34; | Tracks | Pitchfork


----------



## abandonist (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds good. I wasn't as thrilled with Swarth.


----------



## Necris (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm happy they finally got the tom sound sorted out, on the past few albums it was anemic and sounded a lot like the kick at times. I'm wondering how many different amps they used for tracking this time.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 13, 2012)

That track is brilliant. Very excited for the album.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Dec 13, 2012)

1) clearer sound / better production 
2) yet the typical portal athmosphere 
3) my neighbour asked me, to turn this either down, or louder, to drown his other neighbour, guess what I did 
4) 

I CAN'T FKIN WAIT!


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Dec 13, 2012)

Hmm, sounds almost too clean for Portal`s standards. But maybe it`s just because one has to get used to it at first after the murky low-fi wall of sound Portal usually displayed. And it`s a good thing that Portal keeps it unpredictable s o u n d wise. Apart from that, just musically speaking, "Curtain" is business as usual in a GREAT way.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Dec 14, 2012)

Horrible.


----------



## elrrek (Dec 14, 2012)

rainbowbrite said:


> Horrible.



I am reading this as a compliment


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 14, 2012)

came for riffs, got nothing 

I honestly cannot find anything enjoyable about portal.
Though I do like dark, dissonant type stuff, but portal has always flat out bored me to death.

Truth be told, I think Portal would make a better independent, creepy horror film sound track than anything else in the world.


----------



## fps (Dec 29, 2012)

Hadn't really checked out this band before, I really like the production, suits the music, and gives atmosphere, makes you reach inside the recording to hear more, and that takes you into their world. Do they use triggers at all on their drums? It's refreshing not to have a snare blowing my head off!


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 18, 2013)

Another new track. This album should be sweet.

Song Premiere: Portal, 'The Back Wards' : All Songs Considered : NPR


----------



## Necris (Jan 27, 2013)

The opening track for Vexovoid.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 27, 2013)

This may finally be the entry point for me to get into Portal. Woo!


----------



## Equivoke (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ It seems like it will be their most "accessible" record if they have one.

I've been a big fan of the atmosphere they create but some of these songs seem be staying in my head for longer. Production is a step up as well.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not sure I like the move to a clearer sound. Even Swarth was pushing it in that regard. Outre was perfect.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd be curious to see a tab of one of their songs to see what they're doing musically. I checked riversofgore.com and they don't have anything on there. Anyone ever bothered to tab anything out?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 28, 2013)

Necris has tabs for their stuff


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 17, 2013)

So now that the album has been out a while, anyone have any more comments or criticisms?

I find the slightly more accessible Portal to be a step forward. I like the older material but I think every band needs a chance to grow.

On another topic I'd love to see those tabs. Quite interested and curious myself.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 17, 2013)

Album's not out till Tuesday.


----------



## holy ghost (Feb 17, 2013)

New record is very different, production wise but is exceptionally great. I'm really excited to spin it more, my copy only arrived a few days ago from PL.


----------



## elrrek (Feb 18, 2013)

Got it.
It's considerably cleaner that the earlier records, which is not a bad thing, I just need some more time to digest it.

After spinning Obscura's "Cosmogenesis" for some light relief (lol) I am going striaght back to Portal.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Album's not out till Tuesday.


That's what I was thinking. Maybe the preorder for the CD has shipped already?! Gonna get the digital on Tuesday and wait for the vinyl release.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 18, 2013)

Also note that the people who have it already are euros.


----------



## holy ghost (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered it the day it was released, but Profound Lore is about 30 km away from my home so I got it in one business day


----------



## -One- (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a really hard time enjoying this band. I feel like if their production had a little more clarity, and I could actually here more of what's going on, I'd be really into it.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 19, 2013)

That'd be missing the point.


----------



## -One- (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably, but I just can't help it. From the few parts I can actually make out, I like what I hear, but I just can't stand their production. I'm like this with most music, and it makes it really hard to like a band, sometimes.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 19, 2013)

I actually have the opposite affliction. I can't stand crystal-clear production. Makes everything sound soulless.

Maybe we should kiss and see if it evens out.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 19, 2013)

abandonist said:


> That'd be missing the point.


I respectfully disagree.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emrBZZtGFgI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuZiVf6oVDE

In these videos you can hear most of it pretty clearly and I think it's awesome.

I was talking with a friend about this and I'll say here what I said then:

"If they were sloppy the muddy sound would do them favors but they tight as fuck, playing crazy shit and I want to hear that crazy shit clearly."

I'm not saying they need the guitars to be sent through Misha's presets on an AxeFX and mixed like Meshuggah or something but a bit of clarity really brings out the insanity of what they're actually playing.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going solely off of their recorded output. It's pretty clear to me that they're going for a murky production on purpose. They've also said so in interviews - that they want it to sound like swirling chaos. Regardless of the playing, the end result is like honey to my weary ears.

Plenty of bands have super clean production and play tech'd out stuff. 

Portal is special because they don't.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 20, 2013)

Just went through this twice with headphones.

It's good-not-great - about on par with Swarth. Though 'good' for Portal is better than most.

Outre is still the best in my book. The atmosphere on that is just suffocating.


----------



## Semichastny (Feb 20, 2013)

I've heard some stuff off the new record and the production is pretty lo-fi and dirty, if people are saying this is their cleanest record I am definitly a lot more hestitant to check out their older stuff. Why is dirty production so important? Would their music not stand on it's own merits if it was clear enough for everybody to understand what they are playing?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 20, 2013)

abandonist said:


> I'm going solely off of their recorded output. It's pretty clear to me that they're going for a murky production on purpose. They've also said so in interviews - that they want it to sound like swirling chaos. Regardless of the playing, the end result is like honey to my weary ears.
> 
> Plenty of bands have super clean production and play tech'd out stuff.
> 
> Portal is special because they don't.


It's not about the fact that it's technical. It's a lot different from what other " "tech" bands are playing. I think it would stand on it's own without the murky production. But that's my opinion, you've got yours. We both like Portal.




Semichastny said:


> I've heard some stuff off the new record and the production is pretty lo-fi and dirty, if people are saying this is their cleanest record I am definitly a lot more hestitant to check out their older stuff. Why is dirty production so important? Would their music not stand on it's own merits if it was clear enough for everybody to understand what they are playing?



I think it would. If you check out the live videos I posted a bit higher on this page (that did not embed for reasons unknown) you'll hear it a lot clearer.


----------



## Semichastny (Feb 20, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> I think it would. If you check out the live videos I posted a bit higher on this page (that did not embed for reasons unknown) you'll hear it a lot clearer.



They are definitely pretty tight, I didn't mean to come across as a hater because I like what I've heard. It just seems cliche and regressive to have the music so muddy considering how intricate and detailed their playing is. The production has a long a way to go before it could be considered crystal clear or sterile.


----------



## wolfcult (Feb 20, 2013)

Vexovoid is incredible, not as heavy (dense?) and chaotic as Swarth.. but it def. carries the 'soul' of Portal.

Would give my left nut to see Portal live, thankfully being in New Zealand I'm not that far from the R'lyeh Death Metallers.


----------



## tomcat ha (Feb 20, 2013)

i find it rather odd how among all these artist megathreads there is also a portal megathread.


----------



## vgguru39 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did a bunch of tabs a while back and it took a lot of time and effort. Enjoy and let me know what you think. 


Portal - 13 Globes (1).gp5

Portal - Black Houses.gp5

werships.gp5

Portal - Sourlows.gp5


----------



## Necris (Feb 20, 2013)

^ That's the guy I got my tabs from. They're pretty well done.


----------



## vgguru39 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well thanks man!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 20, 2013)

Plasm is so fucking good.


----------



## gunch (Feb 20, 2013)

I liked it better when The Curator wore a clock on his head


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 21, 2013)

Downloaded VEXOVOID from iTunes before flying back to Germany and listened to it about 5 times on the flight, haha. I _really_ dig it. Not sure if it's really more "clean" sounding than SWARTH, but the guitars and the guitar playing sound a little more open here and there. 

I feel like it's heavier than SWARTH and structured more accessible, although the word accessible is still pretty much ridiculous for music like that. However, if you're familiar with their earlier material, you might agree. VEXOVOID is a little short, but really awesome overall.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 21, 2013)

Semichastny said:


> They are definitely pretty tight, I didn't mean to come across as a hater because I like what I've heard. It just seems cliche and regressive to have the music so muddy considering how intricate and detailed their playing is. The production has a long a way to go before it could be considered crystal clear or sterile.


I agree with everything you just wrote.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 21, 2013)

New album confirmed for awesome.

They managed to make the mix sound even bigger.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 22, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> I liked it better when The Curator wore a clock on his head



I liked the giant witch hat thing:



Anyone notice they sound identical to their records live...no bullshit here.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 12, 2013)

^The audience looks stuck in time 
Those guys give me the same feeling as the first time I listen to Gorguts way back : "WTF am I listening to??? ;"
I have Swarth and Outre, just got Vexovoid, I like it so far (3rd listen), way clearer. A good part of it actually makes sense, that's new


----------



## wankerness (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, their photography is as muddy as their production!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 22, 2013)

Got to play with these guys on the weekend. Super nice guys and put on a hell of a unique show.


----------



## Fry5150 (Apr 23, 2013)

Finally got to listen to vexovoid today and I must say it's a great album. Definitely one of my favorites of 2013.


----------



## fps (Apr 23, 2013)

Semichastny said:


> I've heard some stuff off the new record and the production is pretty lo-fi and dirty, if people are saying this is their cleanest record I am definitly a lot more hestitant to check out their older stuff. Why is dirty production so important? Would their music not stand on it's own merits if it was clear enough for everybody to understand what they are playing?



Production is a large part of music, and this is how they want their music to sound, it's not just making everything as listenable or clear as possible. The production stands as part of their artistic vision. Gotta say I love it, my ears are fatigued from a lot of the DM mixes that are now the norm.


----------



## Morax (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't believe how good Vexovoid is! When all hell breaks loose halfway through plasm, it's just perfection.

One of the best albums this year for sure. Compared to older Portal stuff it's definitely clearer in production but finds a good balance between the gritty raw sound and "typical" clear production. Extremely well done.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 22, 2013)

Saw them in Berlin yesterday and it was f_u_cking intense. Small ass venue, hot as a sauna, and Portal delivered a howling cacophony of pure madness. They sound even more dissonant live actually. I totally zoned out. They played an Ibanez 2228 and LTD SC-608, both loaded with active-sized Lundgrens, into Marshall VS100 tops. So in case anyone was wondering, that's definitely the key to their guitar tone. They really did sound like they do on record. Portal did their linecheck unmasked (apart from the Curator) by the way. Didn't take away from the magic, though.

Their support band was kind of silly. They sounded almost exactly like Portal and were also hooded in robes. If they had supported any other band, I probably would have been okay with that, but they just made themselves look like copycats. The funniest part was when the Portal guys had to guide them on and off the stage, because they couldn't see through their hoods. After the show, the guitarist first walked into a table and then straight into the drumkit. That's how you make an evil image fall apart, hahaha.

All in all it was an impressive show. I can only recommend watching Portal if you have the chance.


----------



## Equivoke (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah if this is them they are a teensy bit influenced haha.

Vexovoid still sounds pretty fresh when I listen to it these days, I remember I got tired of Swarth pretty soon after it came out.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 22, 2013)

Equivoke said:


> Yeah if this is them they are a teensy bit influenced haha.


Yeah, that's them. If they didn't also try to look like Portal on stage, it wouldn't have been half bad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 22, 2013)

shitsøn;3652720 said:


> They played an Ibanez 2228 and LTD SC-608, both loaded with active-sized Lundgrens


 
I didn't even notice the Lundgrens when I was chatting with them backstage.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 23, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I didn't even notice the Lundgrens when I was chatting with them backstage.


They replaced the bridge pups with them. Maybe just recently, who knows...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 23, 2013)

shitsøn;3653756 said:


> They replaced the bridge pups with them. Maybe just recently, who knows...


 
I probably should have asked them at the time, but we were too busy talking about all sorts of useless crap. Hell I spent most of that day chatting with Dan from Oni Guitars about all sorts of useless crap too. Weird day that was. 

Still, despite all my friends totally disliking their set (not their thing), I thought it was really cool for what it was. Definitely agreed on your live assesment.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 23, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Got to play with these guys on the weekend. Super nice guys and put on a hell of a unique show.



damn man! I'd love to meet them. Really though, what were they like? 

My friend and I came up with a theory that they may just be some stoners who wanted to invent the most brutal and horrifying metal band of all time 

I feel like i'm in the minority saying Swarth was my favorite album of theirs...


----------



## Necris (Oct 31, 2013)

Their new video for "Curtain". Words can't describe how much I love the imagery.


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 31, 2013)

Jesus, this is the music Cthulu would listen to!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 31, 2013)

I could never get into their earlier stuff, because, though I'm not a production snob when it comes to music like this, everything was just blended together into a vortex of sound. Now that there's a little bit of identity to the instruments, while still retaining that horror-inspired wall of noise, I like it a lot more. Maybe I'll start working my way back through their catalog to try and enjoy everything else in doses.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 31, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Jesus, this is the music Cthulu would listen to!









Music video is brilliant. Portal don't disappoint with the cosmic horror.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 1, 2013)

Necris said:


> Their new video for "Curtain". Words can't describe how much I love the imagery.




Well ok.. I wasn't planning on sleeping ever again anyway.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 3, 2013)

The new video is great. Perfectly fits the music of Portal.


----------



## JustMac (Nov 3, 2013)

Are they meant to be a parody, ala Gwar? Surely that stuff isn't serious


----------



## MikeH (Nov 3, 2013)

It's totally serious. Meant to be avant garde and pushing boundaries of what's considered normal.


----------



## Necris (Feb 8, 2014)

Not Portal; but directly related to Portal. I prefer the debut album to the last two Portal releases, so I am certainly looking forward to this.

also related to Portal... and related to Impetuous Ritual:

http://graveupheaval.bandcamp.com/track/grave-upheaval-necrose-evangelicum-bdn-sample
Preview of Grave Upheaval's interpretation of "Necrose Evangelicum" by Brighter Death Now that will be part of a 5 way split between them; Antediluvian, Vassafor, Temple Nightside and Sinistrous Diabolus. Each band will be covering a track by a different project from the now defunct Cold Meat Industry label.

This will be a good year, indeed.


----------



## Nick4764 (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh shit, I loved Impetuous Ritual's last and the teaser sounds incredibly promising, I can't wait to hear what the full release sounds like.
That 5 way split sounds awesome as well, I'm really looking forward to hearing Antediluvian's side.


----------



## Necris (Apr 8, 2014)

Available to order now.
IMPETUOUS RITUAL - Unholy Congregation Of Hypocritical Ambivalence | Profound Lore Records

I may hold off on ordering it until the new WOLD album is released since that isn't too far off.


----------



## Necris (Nov 25, 2014)

PORTAL / BLOOD OF KINGU - Split (7" EP)

Buy it.


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 26, 2014)

once this gets here, I am pretty sure I'll have more Portal on vinyl than on CD. might have to have myself a bit of a listening party.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 26, 2014)

God damn the outro to werships is ....ing incredible!

---edit---

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBQgliS7fM


----------



## MikeH (Nov 26, 2014)

Necris said:


> PORTAL / BLOOD OF KINGU - Split (7" EP)
> 
> Buy it.



Son of a bitch. It's in my cart right now, and I'm hovering over the checkout button. But I know my fiancé will stab me if I buy more vinyl.


----------



## Defi (Nov 26, 2014)

I heard about these guys from a shirt Luc Lemay was wearing of all things. It takes a great deal for me to like a band with death metal growling. Gorguts and Portal are two that pass with flying colors.


----------



## DXL (May 6, 2015)

I was never really too into Portal until I started reading HP Lovecraft. I fell in love with the Court of Azathoth and craved some concentrated chaos. Their music is chaotic much like grindcore except they have a remarkable evilness about them. HAIL NYARLATHOTEP


----------



## DoMiNaNt_HuNtEr (Oct 10, 2015)

Portal kills it! I have their entire discography, all four albums plus their demonstration, their demos and EPs, everything I believe. If you guys want to know more about Portal check out this article:

Entrance Into the PORTAL Hath Been Granted (Interview) - Deaf Sparrow | Deaf Sparrow

Best interview ever. 

To all the people that don't like their sound, their "mix", well, this means that its _working_, lol. Its supposed to F*** with you. I've listened to these guys back to back on repeat for years on end. Damn do I wanna see them live some day!

One of the most difficult sounds to get into, I wonder what kind of method that these naysayers use to listen to the songs, what kind of speakers they tried to listen to a song or two from Portal.

I'm not mad or anything, to each their own, and enjoy your music. 

I'd recommend, if you feel like it, to try listening to Portal again, with headphones. Even like a $40 pair of sony earbuds, the ones with the silicon? The ones that plug into your ears, noise cancellation earbuds. Now, if you're listening to Portal's songs off of a computer, that would be better, because then you can adjust your computer's sound card's software to catch all the details of the song better. For example, I've get RealTek, and I've set the equalizer to "powerful", then adjusted some sliders to make it really powerful.

I swear to god, it took me a while, and it kinda scared the .... outta me, especially the outro to the song The Endmills:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KHrATp7D8yI#t=238

The Seepia album destroys it, but it is freakin' DENSE! It took me aloooooong time, but eventually, I figured out (almost) every part to their songs. I got my iPod with me 24/7, and walking from friends houses to houses, from my house to work, from my house to go to the mall, anytime I have to travel, I got my death metal.

Vessel of Balon, I think is the most intense song off of the Seepia album:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psgGdEupvH4

This is the Vint-Age! Most of the guys that try to listen to Portal, and say, "WTF is this?" I don't think those guys are very esoteric, which is to be expected. 

Seriously, read that interview when you get a chance, its awesome! Portal really gets me, hehe. Cheers!


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 10, 2015)

The riffs towards the end of Werships are what sealed the deal with me. Everything is just so crushing and devastating.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 10, 2015)

Woah, this is literally what I've been looking for.


----------



## DoMiNaNt_HuNtEr (Oct 11, 2015)

I am glad to help anyone meet this band! Hard as f***!



jonajon91 said:


> The riffs towards the end of Werships are what sealed the deal with me. Everything is just so crushing and devastating.



HELL YEAH! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xpBQgliS7fM#t=413

And THEN, the song ends, leading off into the next song, the final song off of the album Swarth - Marityme:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o820DCL49yE

I am addicted to this song, its linked in my siggy.


----------



## DoMiNaNt_HuNtEr (Oct 13, 2015)

I just realized something. Out of Portal's entire discography, theres only one song that has an actual guitar solo in it, lol. Transcending A Mere Multiverse, the one and only solo I can think of from Portal is at the 2:27 mark:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0ayM0hqsxsA#t=145

Again, this song is off of their Seepia album. It was also one their first songs off of their Demonstration.


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 15, 2015)

"Seepia is the undead frequency of an apocalyptic force, set about to end all things on this planet, a corrosion and cause to dilapidate, draining all life unceremoniously."

- Horror Illogium

I love Portal.


----------



## Necris (Nov 23, 2017)

The new artwork by by Zbigniew M. Bielak is similar in feel to something from Fritz Lang's Metropolis, I like it. The music itself is just under 5 minutes of absolutely nothing you haven't heard from them before. The approach on this track is slightly more in the vein of something you'd hear on Seepia, which is appreciated, but hearing decent ideas go either underdeveloped or entirely undeveloped has gotten old over the past few albums. I'll withhold judgement until the actual release, though.


----------

